# Ammo Caseings Fixture



## dlane (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi all, been needing a way to mill lots of shell caseings for bottle openers , second caseing from left ,one at a time took to long and worried about ware and tare on my supermax mill. So I made these hopeing to use them in a screw on chuck drill press and a x y slide vice with power feed " rigid 18v cordless drill " I have tried them on the mill and they hold the caseings good, tight , rigid . The 50bmg fixture I didn't have a taper Reemer so I bedded the taper in with JB weld and brown paper, the plates sandwich the caseings when snugged up. The 30cal fixture is adjustable for angles , it will hold any 30/06 based caseings , with a adj stop .


	

		
			
		

		
	
 The 50 cal fixture still needs the angled plate bolted to the back plate to hold in vice 
Thanks for looking


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 4, 2015)

It looks like you came up with a good solution to your problem.  Great idea, using the JB Weld to get a  more intimate grip on the casings.

Bob


----------



## WalterC (Sep 17, 2015)

Here in Texas we just use our teeth to pry them caps off and when our teeth all fall out for some reason, we shoot them off with the .45. 

 But seriously, nice job!  

 I reloaded for many years- I never would have thought the brass was strong enough to remove a cap.?


----------



## dlane (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for replying, they aren't the best bottle openers more of a novelty , but they sell good.


----------



## mike837go (Sep 18, 2015)

You Texans need to use your teeth?

In NY we twist 'em off with our bare hands! (They won't let us have guns, niether)

Nice job on the jigs!


----------



## atunguyd (Sep 19, 2015)

Over here  we neither use our teeth or or hands. The cap is normally off when your wife delivers it to you. 

Now if you will exist me I need to go lie low for a while ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

